# How to install Soffit and Facia?



## Vikeologist

I have a question...

how do i install soffit and facia on my house?  I am using aluminum soffit and facia.

I had to over hangs on my gabe ends of my house.  I extended the overhangs on the gable ends to 12 inches.

I am trying to put soffit and facia on the overhangs on the side of the house, but how do i finish it off when i get to the gable end to start going up to the peak of the roof.

I hope you understand what i am trying to ask.  Where the gable overhang meets the overhang on the side of the house.  How do i finish it off to make it look like one continuous soffit.  

I snapped a chalk line along the wall and put an "F Channel" all along the wall.  would you put another "F Channel" nailed to the facia board so the soffit slides in and kind of floats, or would you nail the soffit to the rafter boards underneath the overhang.

I am new to this so sorry for all the question.  I just dont know what to do when i get to the gable ends to make it match up with the overhang on the gable ends.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Vikeologist:
We normally run the long soffits first keeping it level all the way out to the fly rafter (that's the one on the gable). Then box the back and end of it in, up to the fly rafter. Then you can put the soffit on the gable end.
The wall side of the soffit is held by the F strip and the facia holds up the outside edge (I use a staple gun to hold it temporarily, until I can get the facia on.
Glenn


----------

